# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Εσωτερικη κεραια τηλεορασης

## lynx

Παιδια αν ειναι να επιλεξουμε εσωτερικη κεραια.. τι τυπο θα προτεινατε?

χρειαστικα να παρω και βρηκα απο τα Mediamarkt μια Thomson omnidirectional η οποια υποστηριζε οτι δινει 20dB max ενισχυση...

ομως ηταν απογουτευση.....  :Sad: 


εδω μπορειτε να δειτε φωτογραφια της.

http://ak.cdiscount.com/pdt/1/3/7/1/f/THOM_ANTD137.jpg

----------


## xifis

20db χωρις τροφοδοσια αποτι βλεπω?πιστευω παντως μια κεραια απο αυτες που μπαινουν στην πριζα με το πιατακι η το πλεγμα ειναι καλες.δινουν μια 25-30αρα μερικες φορες.το κακο ειναι οτι για καθε καναλι πρεπει να την γυρνας.η συμβιβαζεσαι με μετρια ληψη.

σαν αυτη

http://www.lakewoodconferences.com/d...TV_Antenna.jpg

----------


## lynx

> 20db χωρις τροφοδοσια αποτι βλεπω?πιστευω παντως μια κεραια απο αυτες που μπαινουν στην πριζα με το πιατακι η το πλεγμα ειναι καλες.δινουν μια 25-30αρα μερικες φορες.



με τροφοδοσια φυσικα! απλα δεν φενεται ο μετασχηματιστης της στην φωτογραφια...

πιστεψα οτι η Thomson δεν θα εβαζε το ονομα της σε μια ψευτια... εχω δει κεραιες και κεραιες 
για indoor use ομως αυτη εδω ειναι αλλο πραμα! δεν μπορει να φερει καλο σημα σε κανενα καναλι! 
και μαλιστα μεσα στην Αθηνα!  :Sad:

----------


## vat

βαλε το 75ωμ σε μηκος μονου αριθμου δηλ. 3-5-7 μετρα κλπ
αν μπορεις στη βεραντα και φτιαξε ενα βρονχο περιπου δ=20 εκατ.
με το ιδιο (ακοφτο) καλωδιο, στο τελος.
για δοκιμασε το.

----------


## lynx

χμμμ θα το κοιταξω τι αποτελεσμα θα μπορουσε να εχει...

θα ηταν μεγαλη εκπληξη να "φορεσει τα γυαλια" στην ενισχυμενη
κεραια που πειρα!  :Unsure:

----------


## pavlos77

> βαλε το 75ωμ σε μηκος μονου αριθμου δηλ. 3-5-7 μετρα κλπ
> αν μπορεις στη βεραντα και φτιαξε ενα βρονχο περιπου δ=20 εκατ.
> με το ιδιο (ακοφτο) καλωδιο, στο τελος.
> για δοκιμασε το.



Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει λίγο καλύτερα αυτή την διαδικασία? :Rolleyes:

----------


## weather1967

Λευτέρη εγω παντος που εχω δοκιμασει 2 διαφορετικες μαρκες εσωτερικες κεραιες με πιατακια και ενισχυτη,ηταν ολες απελπισια,τις εχω καπου στην αποθηκη ,και εβαλα μια εξωτερικη μικρη στο καγκελο στο μπαλκονακη,εστω και χαμηλα,και βρηκα την υγεια μου.Τσαμπα χρηματα ειναι οι εσωτερικες,αυτα τα αναφερω στο Ισογειο που εκανα τις δοκιμες,αν καποιος τωρα μενει στον 6 οροφο δεν ξερω τι γινετε.

----------


## gsmaster

> βαλε το 75ωμ σε μηκος μονου αριθμου δηλ. 3-5-7 μετρα κλπ
> αν μπορεις στη βεραντα και φτιαξε ενα βρονχο περιπου δ=20 εκατ.
> με το ιδιο (ακοφτο) καλωδιο, στο τελος.
> για δοκιμασε το.




Αμα είναι να φτάσει στη βεράντα, στήνει και μια κεραία στα κάγκελα της βεράντας και πιάνει σήμα καμπάνα....

----------


## xifis

μιας κ λετε για κεραιες,εχετε καμια ιδεα για τη ληψη φορητης τηλεορασης με dvd?η ληψη με την δικη της κεραια εντος σπιτιου ειναι απαραδεκτη.εξω στο μπαλκονι κατι παει να πει,ειδικα αν την κολησω πανω στο καγκελο (ειναι μαγνητικη).η τηλεοραση ειναι αυτη.

http://www.apothema.gr/files/product...111DVT8111.jpg

και η κεραια της αυτη

http://www.my-batteries.net/images/d...ed-antenna.jpg

----------


## Phatt

> ...πιστεψα οτι η Thomson δεν θα εβαζε το ονομα της σε μια ψευτια...



Σου το λεω για να το γνωριζεις οτι τα προϊοντα Thomson που βλεπεις σημερα, δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με αυτα που ειχαμε συνηθισει σε ποιοτητα παλαιοτερα, η εταιρια αυτη πλεον φτιαχνει κατωτερης ποιοτητας συσκευες.Πιθανον να εχει γινει οτι εχει γινει με την Schaub Lorenz, που μονο το ονομα της ειναι αυτο που την συνδεει με το παρελθον της.

----------

